# VW in a land of Porsches



## AirStig (Jul 15, 2013)

So this past weekend I participated in my first track school through the Allegheny Region Porsche Club of America and the Driver Education school at Mid Ohio Sports Car Course in my 2004.5 GLI. It was an absolutely incredible experience and I learned so much about car control, driving on the track, how to be smooth and quick, and about my vehicle. I know a lot of people on these forums are all about slamming their cars so they look pretty and such, but I am of a very different mentality.

My GLI was built as a sport version of the Jetta. It came with a different suspension and bigger brakes and such for a reason. I have since added some stuff to my wonderful car, all being driver driven upgrades. Koni Yellows, Hawk pads, turbo back exhaust, down pipe, forge 007, evoms v-flow etc... I have not chipped it yet but may in the future. This past weekend I truly got to experience what it is capable of. My GLI gathered a lot of respect from other participants in the school because it can really scoot around a racetrack. I was just as quick, if not quicker than some Porsche boxters, 911 carrera's and so on. 

This was my first track school keep in mind, but I was pretty consistently posting lap times of ~2:04 which on a 2.4 mile track works out to around 69 mph for an average speed. It isn't about speed however, it is about learning, being smooth, safe, and having a great time.

Getting to feel the limits and really charge around on a track had the biggest smile plastered on my face. VW may not carry the racing pedigree or history that Porsche does, but it certainly should not be written off.

There is more to a VW than stance and being a parking lot queen. 

Here is a link to a video I took from one of my sessions. 












On the front straight.








Entering turn 1


----------



## Kiyokix (Dec 16, 2005)

AirStig said:


> There is more to a VW than stance and being a parking lot queen


You're my hero :heart:

Kei

Ninja edit: I'm sure you've already told me, but what springs are on the car right now? I know you've got the Koni sport dampers, but......


----------



## AirStig (Jul 15, 2013)

I just have the factory springs that came with the GLI. The GLI's are beefed up from the Jetta's and I haven't changed them :thumbup:


----------



## Kiyokix (Dec 16, 2005)

I thought so, just had to be sure 

You looked good out there on track! However your next two mods should be... 

1. In car mic lol (wind noise, not horrid though) 
2. In car camera (just for view or #1)

In the end I noticed red on the steering wheel, new wheel? 

Kei


----------



## AirStig (Jul 15, 2013)

Yup I have a different wheel with red accents on the sides and bottom! I wanted to put the camera in car but couldn't figure out a good place to mount it. Hard to do without a roll cage right in the middle...


----------



## AirStig (Jul 15, 2013)

I will admit it is a very cool feeling overtaking a Porsche in a VW... :wave:


----------



## Kiyokix (Dec 16, 2005)

Put those Beetles in there PLACE! :laugh:

Kei


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

kewl


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

AirStig said:


> There is more to a VW than stance and being a parking lot queen.



I wish there were more of us.:beer:

Pretty bummed I couldn't make it to that event, just couldnt afford it this year. My buddy was there in that blue Stage 3+ Golf R. You should try to make it out to Nelson's Ledges road course next season. Its about 45 minutes from Cleveland. Not as nice as Mid Ohio but its a lot cheaper and actually is a pretty fun course. Always makes me happy when I see another VW actually being driven hard:thumbup: Like you said, its usually a see of Porsches but they dont always know how to drive em

From my last track day this season at Nelsons just to give you an idea of the track.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y83zVWmS1Gs&feature=youtu.be


Also if you ever need any type of track prep done, or parts HS Tuning in Westlake does mine and they built that Stage 3+ Golf R. Also they're an APR dealer and offer in shop pick up. Their site is linked in my sig.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2013)

Nice pics! Looks like a boat load of fun.


----------



## inferno990 (Aug 8, 2011)

That was good driving! I really wish we had a decent track in my area. Also it seems that you have a Gopro right? Judging from the look of the film. I have a Gopro hero 3 and they just came out with a few new mounts and one of them I believe you could probably use to attach to the bar under your headrest. Also if you get an external mic I know a lot of people pin them under the hood or next to the exhaust.


----------



## batool100 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well it was not all at once, it was a process over several years. and just because they own 75% doesnt mean much. they are only allowed to exercize 20% voting rights. also, about 25 of that 75% is in stock options


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

baun said:


> I wish there were more of us.:beer:
> 
> Pretty bummed I couldn't make it to that event, just couldnt afford it this year. My buddy was there in that blue Stage 3+ Golf R. You should try to make it out to Nelson's Ledges road course next season. Its about 45 minutes from Cleveland. Not as nice as Mid Ohio but its a lot cheaper and actually is a pretty fun course. Always makes me happy when I see another VW actually being driven hard:thumbup: Like you said, its usually a see of Porsches but they dont always know how to drive em
> 
> ...


Original Poster. Nice GLI!! I agree I'm also not into the whole slamming the car. 

Baun. Do you have a R32? Sounds like it!


----------



## dubnick32 (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome videos guys. I hope to hit a tracks this year in my Golf R. Im by Road America, Black Hawk Farms, Auto bahn country club and lots of solo 2 weekenders. Lots of people mod their VWs and never hit the track. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kingpin025 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sounds like a blast for sure!


----------



## Kiyokix (Dec 16, 2005)

You still out there Stig? I almost bought some GLI springs this week for my Wolfie just to see how you are living lol. I did finally ditch the JOM coils that came with the car when I bought it last year. 

I put on some Koni yellows (finally!) and couldn't be happier with them. I haven't been in a car equipped with them in a while now, and I almost forgot how good they are. Shout out to ECS & Koni for having that sweet sale just when I happened to be looking ($494). 

I paired them with H&R race springs for now, and they are pretty damn good honestly. It's still a bit lower than the GLI stock by about 0.5" or so. It's nice looking without being vortex slammed. 

Body control with these two is miles better than the old coils for sure. 

Might pick up some GC coil sleeves in the future with a nice sized spring to keep a decent ride height, but still have options for a slightly stiffer spring. 

So who's still out there? Wonder if I can get myself out to a track day/hdpe or something this year. 

Kei


----------



## itsnotjon (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks fun, nice!


----------



## rugbychad (Apr 12, 2010)

baun said:


> I wish there were more of us.:beer:


I'm one, too. I have no intention or interest in doing any mod that doesn't make my car perform better. 

Sent from my SM-T210R using Tapatalk


----------



## Adadrian (May 20, 2014)

that sounds awesome! so jelly


----------

